# NGD!!! B.C Rich Stealth - Custom Shop + Ed Roman Review (56k :( )



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Say hello to my first guitar  

*Ok well, its been a while since this thing had started production, and oh my i've been waiting.....*

Shipped Tuesday, came Wednesday. UPS Man came around 4:00 while I was taking a poo, so sorry no UPS man epic picture.

Warning: due to my dire need to see this baby, this pic story will be an epic fail. (no pictures of scissors or anything, i just had to get it open)

Went downstairs, oh my what a large box in the guest room.







Half way open....




































More pictures later i suppose, as soon as I find my good camera. Maybe some pictures of the back haha.

EDROMAN REVIEW (I guess this is why you opened this thread)

I had read all the reviews about Ed prior to me picking him. I was warned over and over again by people who 'supposedly' spoke with ed and had done business with him. And I have to say.....I have absolutely nothing bad to say about this man.

One thing I found out was that he sold his company to a bunch of idiots for about a year (I believe) and this is when a ton of bad reviews came in. The company stayed Ed Roman, so I can see why people thought they were dealing with Ed.

Either way, he tells it like it is, and I understand how many might take it the wrong way.

He really did help this guitar become a reality, he searched far and wide for the bridge that Chuck had used, not the quadmatic BC Rich says comes with the handmade model.

Would I do business with him again? Yes I would. 

Well thats that, hope you enjoyed the read and the pics


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2008)

Very nice. That thing is slick.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot man! appreciate the comment big time.


----------



## mat091285 (Jul 10, 2008)

Me thinks this thing is killer! ... DEATH!! .. btw .. may i ask where is that guitar made? how does it play?
Any reviews? THis looks like the first stock Stealth Picstory in SS.org . haha thanks! 

BTW how much did it cost you for the whole guitar? 

Thanks!


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Death is totally my favorite band!

- it was made in B.C Rich's custom shop. Ordered threw ed roman
- I can't tell you how it plays because my amp comes in today  (and I don't know how to play yet haha)
- Review soon to come!

- cost 2500.00$ is 4200.00$ (what is says on b.c rich's site) I had actually ordered this guitar before the tribute was officially announced


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 10, 2008)

damn, I wish I had a custom shop guitar for my first... fuck, I wish I had a custom shop guitar period! 

anyways, that thing looks awesome, but you'd think with spending over 2 grand they could at least throw in a hardshell case. Oh, what amp are you getting btw?


----------



## phantaz (Jul 10, 2008)

Badass new guitar you got there man!! I am a big fan of BC Rich custom shop guitars. My only complaint would be that Roman should have given you a nice hardshell case instead of a gig bag.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks nice.

About the whole Ed Roman thing, the stories about him were rolling in long before he sold his company, and people have had him be rude to them at NAMM and stuff in person. But I guess everyone can't be %100 bad all the time, you had a good experience, so that's all that counts


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

yea, I'll be looking for a hardshell case soon as well.

uhhh the amp is a mico amp. The place I called said they would get a new shipment of Marshall AVT's in the next three months, so I just wanted something to jam with in my room until then.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 10, 2008)

nice Jackson gig bag 

congrats dude!


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> About the whole Ed Roman thing, the stories about him were rolling in long before he sold his company, and people have had him be rude to them at NAMM and stuff in person. But I guess everyone can't be %100 bad all the time, you had a good experience, so that's all that counts



What he said. I'm glad things worked out well for you, but my personal experience--along with the personal experiences of a endless number of other people--is that he is a complete tool.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats sad to hear. Yea, I am happy I won't need to add on to his bad list! it truly is a beauty, wish pictures could do it some justice.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## lailer75 (Jul 10, 2008)

the main problem with zED is that he has guitars made and passes them off as the real deal. i`m sure you have a U.S.A. custom shop guitar, but i`m sceptical that it is a genuine B.C. Rich. post some pic up @ BC Rich Players - An Online Community and Gallery Showcase


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll be sure to put a pic up as soon as the administrators activate my account.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice axe! Now tune to D & shred some Chuck-inspired riffs!


----------



## S-O (Jul 10, 2008)

Now you need an old Valvestate 

rock out on a 8100 

Learn crystal mountain, thats really not too hard for a starter. Not easy, but it will be awesome. Works on picking and left hand


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hope to learn all that when I can 

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

jackson gig bag with a B.c rich Custom  something isn't right here


----------



## Rich5150 (Jul 10, 2008)

^ I was thinkin the same thing if you dropped that mmuch $ on a Custom Shop it shopuld have a Hardcase nothing less


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

Or at least a B.C Rich bag, i mean the two companies aren't even affiliated with each other


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

dunno. My first guitar so D:
also scratched my head at it, but eh I was too happy to care.

sooner or later I assume i'll get a hardshell, at least when I start taking it out.


----------



## S-O (Jul 10, 2008)

plus a good case isn't all that expensive.

You ought to get a Chuck Tribute band going XD

call it Empty Words or some other song/album title 

Good luck on learning guitar!

Also, if you can drop that kind of cash for a git, you ought to have no problem finding a teacher.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm calling bullshit.

I'm quite sure B.C. Rich would ship a custom axe in at LEAST a standard hardcase. If this is so (and an email to B.C. Rich would clear that up) then either Roman pocketed your hardcase, and gave you a gig bag, or, more likely Roman pocketed your cash and made you an imitation.

Do you have any evidence to suggest otherwise? Because Roman, being the guy he is, as soon as he knew you weren't already a guitar player, $ signs must've flown up in his eyes.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I wouldn't know, anything is possible i assume :/

could be why the price was so cheap. The price difference between ordering with Ed and music farm is 200$, the price of a hardshell i think?

either way, both scenarios are possible.


----------



## S-O (Jul 10, 2008)

^ if thats the case, then I'd go on a quest of murder.


----------



## UGH (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't these guitars come with some kind of Certificate of Authenticity?


----------



## JerkyChid (Jul 10, 2008)

that's the 900$ tribute dude...
and it doesn't even have the CoA of the tribute.. much less a custom shop..


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm really confused.

on the site is shows the handmade custom having a groved edge all around, as well as the large decal on headstock, and the factory made having the back not groved, and the small decal.

as well as slightly different volume nobs, and inlays.

handcrafted:








not handcrafted:






chucks

am I right? I really do hope so.

thanks for caring so much guys!


----------



## JerkyChid (Jul 10, 2008)

I think all the logos are the same, the ones on the Tribute are just a mockup. Either way dude, I'm sorry but you got ripped off


----------



## MetalJordan (Jul 10, 2008)

congratz man that thing is sexy


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you get your money back? Take him to court or whatnot?


----------



## tonyhell (Jul 10, 2008)

kghv


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

here were pictures sent to me:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/57979-new-stealth-pics-shop-d-56k.html

in production?

oh, here we go:






thats the production model, the back has no grove.

also






where teh headstock is, the black cover says 'Chuck Tribute'

however, mine has the curve, and nothing written on it.

i've also done these comparisons the second I took it out the make sure.

but again, its a possibility, and I thank you guys for helping out


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

i don't know man it's too close of a call, the truss rod cover is very easy to replace with a blank one, 
if i were you i would call B.C Rich talk to the highest person you can and get confirmation that you have a full on custom, and not a modded production model. 

the first red flag for me was the jackson bag, and then no CoA, the differences are so slight i would definitely suggest you call. 

B.C Rich should be able to straighten everything out, and either get you a refund, a CoA and probably even a hardshell case.

and if this guys is pocketing money by ripping people off on guitar think B.C Rich would like to know so they can revoke his contract as an official dealer.


Good luck man


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry that's not a genuine custom BC Rich. I wish you luck getting your money back, but really you should have heeded people's warnings about this fellow.

All USA BC Riches come with a hard shell case BTW.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

i've come to conclusion its not a genuine bc rich.

HOWEVER what I am worried about, is it a handmade guitar, or is it the imported tribute?

I can't find pictures of the import online from people so I can't tell.

Though I also find that the inlays on the import are different than the inlays on the tribute, however I assume that's easily changed as well?

and I'd like to be honest with everyone right now. There was no money involved, if you read my other topic it says that. This was an exchange of services. I helped him on the website, and he was supposed to send me a B.C Rich custom shop stealth.

Though it seems its not genuine, what I want to know is that is it the import?


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Well if it was an exchange of services, and it's a kickass guitar regardless of its genuinity - then so be it. No one ever said Roman couldn't make a great guitar, it's just his attitude and business practices people have an issue with.

I honestly have no way of knowing what that actually is, if it's not a BC Rich. But it just really doesn't look like a USA Custom Shop Stealth. Those inlays look painted on and not genuine abalone diamonds. The lack of a form-fitted case is another red flag, those ALWAYS come with one.

Strange things are afoot at the Circle K...



Nouman6 said:


> i've come to conclusion its not a genuine bc rich.
> 
> HOWEVER what I am worried about, is it a handmade guitar, or is it the imported tribute?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Like I said, the thing i'm most worried about is know if its an import or an Ed made.

If its an import than its worth 900$, my services were to pay off the handmade price 2200$


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

if it has a serial # then call up BCR and get conformation like i said before, otherwise take it up with Ed himself.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

well, this thing is driving me nuts anyways.

im really lost, and really confused.

From what I see, its not an import, though its not genuine.

Thats something at least. It will be great starting out on this, and then later saving up and ordering direct to bc rich.

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your help and concern. Usually people on forums don't give a damn.

I think it'd be great if someone could lock the topic.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 10, 2008)

PM Karl Hungus. The dealer he used gave me the best price on a USA BCR when I was shopping for my custom, although I can't remember the name off the top of my head. I'd call up BC Rich dude. If Ed Roman is ripping people off, then that is basically fraud, which is a crime, and he can lose his BCR dealership, if he is even one. I would also bring it to the attention of Ed Roman himself, and tell him if he doesn't compensate you in some way, then you're going to call the better business bureau, BC Rich, police, whatever. If you had a contract to exchange a US Custom BCR and he didn't live up to it, he breached the contract. Maybe this would be a good way to squeeze a high end amp out of him? Get a Chuck tribute Stealth, and a sweet amp.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd love to. but im 16 you know? I'd rather not drag my parents into legal issues with our current situation in the house. here is where I mess up on my side, I didn't offer any paperwork, so there is no contract.

too many personal things just lead me to to accepting the turn out, and leaning from it.

also, thanks for the tip 

hopefully when UPS delivers the amp in a bit, it sounds great. I'd love to be thankful for it, even with the controversy.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 10, 2008)

Well to be honest... I really wouldn't let this slide. If this guy is screwing you over you've gotta make that fucker pay. Dearly. Any means necessary bro.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats! Nice Axe!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 10, 2008)

If Ed ripped you off and you call him on it, he is NOT going to fight you on it. Why would he? You call BC Rich, and let them know Ed is ripping people off using BC Rich's name, you think they'll stand for that? THEY'D probably sue him for making money using their trademark and not giving them shit. Ed has nothing to gain by fighting this. Also, if you e-mail this story to the media, and Ed gets busted selling a fake custom to a kid that was only looking for his dream guitar, that's some bad fucking shit right there. You think Ed's name was bad before? After that, who the hell would trust him. Who knows how many hits your story is going to get just from people googling "Ed Roman" and finding this page. When I google guitar shit, ss.org comes up all the time, so you KNOW people are going to be reading about this. Don't let it slide dude, please. All that will do is enable him to rip off the next 16 year old kid who spends their hard earned cash (or in your case time doing work for him). I don't have many morals at all as you might be able to tell from most of my posts, but this shit fucking bugs me.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 10, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> If Ed ripped you off and you call him on it, he is NOT going to fight you on it. Why would he? You call BC Rich, and let them know Ed is ripping people off using BC Rich's name, you think they'll stand for that? THEY'D probably sue him for making money using their trademark and not giving them shit. Ed has nothing to gain by fighting this. Also, if you e-mail this story to the media, and Ed gets busted selling a fake custom to a kid that was only looking for his dream guitar, that's some bad fucking shit right there. You think Ed's name was bad before? After that, who the hell would trust him. Who knows how many hits your story is going to get just from people googling "Ed Roman" and finding this page. When I google guitar shit, ss.org comes up all the time, so you KNOW people are going to be reading about this. Don't let it slide dude, please. All that will do is enable him to rip off the next 16 year old kid who spends their hard earned cash (or in your case time doing work for him). I don't have many morals at all as you might be able to tell from most of my posts, but this shit fucking bugs me.



Exactly!!!


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 10, 2008)

I hear what you're saying JJ but in this case it looks like Eddy boy might have found himself a patsy. If there was no paper work then I'd assume Nouman6 doesn't have a receipt either.

Without something to back him up it's going to be his word against Ed's.

It's sad but I'm not sure much can come of this but another negative Ed Roman story.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 10, 2008)

Wait wait wait wait wait....wait...........wait.....slow down............you dont know how to play/yet? *I feel for you man*


----------



## sakeido (Jul 10, 2008)

What is the serial number? post a picture of it. 
Nice guitar, but you are getting tuned for like $1300. That is pretty serious. Even if there is no paperwork, any e-mails you exchanged with him are admissible in a court case and verbal agreements are often honored too.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 10, 2008)

GREAT ODINS RAVEN!!! I just read that sh*t! you mean this isn't f***ing authentic? If I could dude, I'd kick this dudes ass all the way back to whatever sneaky-natured country he comes from(Romania?) but hey this is the internet so the most I can do is go *Punches in face* or *ANGRY FACE!!*...Its not worth NOT taking action bud, you dont have anything to lose for taking this mother trucker down, Im sure we can start some kind of petition(yes, I used to be in many 1970's high school movies) as proof to whoever It may concern--*ooh...mai kitteh just camz to sits on mah lapz*. Tell your parents this guy is renown for ripping kids off; alternatively you can just say "Mom, Dad....this guys the grinch". NOTIFY B.C Rich Immediately - as JJR said - they certainly wont ignore you; any legal stuff like this and they'll be on this dudes ass like shit on velcro. sorry, I'll stop - good luck : ) and keep it metal \m/


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ lets sum everything up here 
... notify BCR, and if its not authentic then your job is done i'm sure they will cover the rest


----------



## Jerich (Jul 10, 2008)

Man dude if you are really 16..a fool and his money are soon parted...as many people who have told you about Ed roman/and his company whomever run it...the name itself is fake..He has a license agreement with BC rich he can make whatever he wants that they make and out it on the headstock "FACT".and then sell them. The bevels are wrong by the way and if this was a BC made guitar you would be able to get the bridge..I have tried to get the bridge through BC and I once had a deal with them before bernie Sr died...and they told me it is only availible on the chuck stealth guitars if you buy them through a authorized dealer..Of which Ed Roman is not he has License agreement for copies.All custom BC rich guitars come with letter of autho man..everyone knows that. and i have many Custom BC Rich guitars they have never came in a Bag!! that's total crap that tells me Ed stole your good case and gave you ""SHIT""... I ordered my Chuck stealth two weeks ago the Hand made one for 2600.00Us and backed out at the last moment because i might not be able to get it by Nov and i am tired of waiting for guitar company's to get off thier ass'.So i ordered the Production model for alot less...and for everyones info: I am working on a Stealth Agile Model...soon..Mixed with some Mike sherman Talent.....


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow man, I really thought this would be an Ed Roman success story. Whatever you do, do NOT let it slide, mabye you dont hve to go so far as to take him to court but, you have to do something. Email BCRich first, im sure people here will even help you write the email.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

He has a license agreement with BCR? Any idea where he's having the guitars made? If it's a license agreement, then yes, you might be fucked, and chalk this one up to yet another bad Ed Roman experience. But according to that one dude here who has a Quick Silver guitar they aren't bad, so you'd still have a nice guitar, maybe just not a USA BCR.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 11, 2008)

Please do something for the good of everyone in the musical community. You got fucked plain and simple. However you also caught him doing something very bad, essentially you have his ass in a vice. You could probably get the money to order a genuine BC Rich out of it.

Ed Roman guitars do suck, he is worse as a luthier than he is at being a person. Don't be afraid to sue him and get yourself the real real BC Rich. He deserves it and you deserve better.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 11, 2008)

KICK HIS FACE!!! 

COME ON!!!


----------



## Seven (Jul 11, 2008)

How the hell hasn't ed roman been shut down then?

I mean, forced to, legally.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

Seven said:


> How the hell hasn't ed roman been shut down then?
> 
> I mean, forced to, legally.



Because apparently he's "licensed" to build BC Rich. That means he can slap a guitar together, throw a decal on the headstock, and legally sell it as a BC Rich.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 11, 2008)

please do something about it. or at least post the serial number so we can do some detective work that will help your case.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going to throw up the BS flag right here dude. Okay, your profile says you're 22, yet you're saying here you are 16? And you're also saying you got this guitar as payment for putting together his new website? Ed Roman is having a 16 year-old performing his web design now? Sorry but I am a bit skeptical about that and I'm not sure how you're expecting anyone to believe what you're saying based on the flawed information you're currently throwing out here....  Care to clarify the discrepancies?




Nouman6 said:


> I'd love to. but im 16 you know? I'd rather not drag my parents into legal issues with our current situation in the house. here is where I mess up on my side, I didn't offer any paperwork, so there is no contract.
> 
> too many personal things just lead me to to accepting the turn out, and leaning from it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cev (Jul 11, 2008)

^ Yeah, that was my exact reaction. Pretty much nothing about this story makes sense to me.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 11, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm going to throw up the BS flag right here dude. Okay, your profile says you're 22, yet you're saying here you are 16? And you're also saying you got this guitar as payment for putting together his new website? Ed Roman is having a 16 year-old performing his web design now? Sorry but I am a bit skeptical about that and I'm not sure how you're expecting anyone to believe what you're saying based on the flawed information you're currently throwing out here....  Care to clarify the discrepancies?



Why would he lie? It does seem a bit wierd he'd be doing web design, especially to the extent where he gets payed thousands of dollars for it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 11, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Why would he lie? It does seem a bit wierd he'd be doing web design, especially to the extent where he gets payed thousands of dollars for it.



I don't know, you tell me?  That's why I asked him to clarify the information he's provided thus far as it's not really adding up and it makes his story look pretty fishy. Anti-Roman hate-fueling perhaps?  No idea what is really going on or whether or not this kid is just making stuff up but based on the information he has given between his user profile and his story/posting I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 11, 2008)

xD My profile says 22? 
whoops.

Also yes, I do web design, here what I had for ED:

edroman.com redesign:

Ed Roman Guitars - Las Vegas, Nevada

abstractguitars.com redesign:

Untitled Document


edromanempire.com redesign:

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/5002/edromancopymf1.png

and an email newsletter:

Ed Roman Guitars - New Site

at the end, ed's other web designer countered my design with this:
Las Vegas Guitar Works vs. Ed Roman Guitars - Las Vegas, Nevada

and ed chose his... so soon that will be the new site

hope thats proof enough.

as far as me being only a teenager, I will get a picture of me with the stealth soon and maybe a sevenstring.org sign as proof.
I really don't want to confuse anyone to the extent i'm considered a fake.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

If it was just anti-Roman hate fuelling, it's pretty damn long in the making  He posted months ago about his guitar that he was having built by Roman, and we all warned him then.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> xD My profile says 22?
> whoops.
> 
> Also yes, I do web design, here what I had for ED:
> ...



Is this site not launched? It doesn't look the same as Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas - USA Made Custom Guitars? Did he have to change the name since the new guys still "own" his name to the Las Vegas store? Yes, your profile says you are 22 (Date of Birth March 12, 1986 (22)?).  

I'm just surprised (well then again, maybe not since it is Ed Roman... ) that he is using a young teenager for his web design.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 11, 2008)

I edited my post as to why the site isn't launched:

at the end, ed's other web designer countered my design with this:
Las Vegas Guitar Works vs. Ed Roman Guitars - Las Vegas, Nevada

and ed chose his... so soon that will be the new site


----------



## drmosh (Jul 11, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> at the end, ed's other web designer countered my design with this:
> Las Vegas Guitar Works vs. Ed Roman Guitars - Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> and ed chose his... so soon that will be the new site
> .



Holy fuck, yours is a million times more readable


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Is this site not launched? It doesn't look the same as Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas - USA Made Custom Guitars? Did he have to change the name since the new guys still "own" his name to the Las Vegas store? Yes, your profile says you are 22 (Date of Birth March 12, 1986 (22)?).
> 
> I'm just surprised (well then again, maybe not since it is Ed Roman... ) that he is using a young teenager for his web design.



My profile says I'm 50 something


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 11, 2008)

haha thanks, however he won because of this exact quote:

"i'm not going to talk about web design standards with a 16 year old when I've been making websites for 10 years Ed, I think I know a lot more than him. However he has good taste"



JJ Rodriguez said:


> If it was just anti-Roman hate fuelling, it's pretty damn long in the making  He posted months ago about his guitar that he was having built by Roman, and we all warned him then.



nope, because i'm feeling iffy about the man too.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> haha thanks, however he won because of this exact quote:
> 
> "i'm not going to talk about web design standards with a 16 year old when I've been making websites for 10 years Ed, I think I know a lot more than him. However he has good taste"



And if that won him over, then that just shows what kind of guy he is. He went with the guy who was the most like him, a shit talking asshole who probably doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 11, 2008)

either way, I created all those designs and now its up to ed to either use them, or throw them away.

The guitar is pretty nice. I had my friend play it last night and damn does it sound nice.

edit: actually...I know there are a few guitar makers on this forums, if they need their site re-done, i'd be happy to help (since I already have a design to spare)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 11, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> My profile says I'm 50 something



Yeah but you didn't post saying you're 50.  


You don't have to convince me of anything dude, I was just curious as to why your ages didn't match and again, not to doubt your skills, but it would seem odd for someone like him to be asking a 16-year old to design his website. No offense meant, just seemed strange.  Hope you get the issues resolved if it turns out that he did in fact screw you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah but you didn't post saying you're 50.



Actually I am, I'm just well preserved.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks 

I usually don't tell my age to anyone, as you can see why, it cost me a job.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 11, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> thanks
> 
> I usually don't tell my age to anyone, as you can see why, it cost me a job.



I don't have any problem with someone being young, you seem to be handling this rather well for a 16 year old. Age doesn't ALWAYS equal maturity, I mean hell, look at me


----------



## st2012 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a pretty fucked up situation. I actually just went over to the guitarworld forums and theres a topic concerning roman with another horror story in it. The guy he took advantage of over there took him to court and got his money back from this asshole.


----------



## Lorne (Jul 11, 2008)

Nouman6,we have been in contact through email yesterday,PLEASE email me,let's get this to the attention of Rock Clouser at B.C.Rich

The guitar zEd made you,is NOT a BCR,I am absolutely sure of it,especially with the bullshit story he told you

Not only has the little fat prick ripped you off - You did $2200 worht of work,and in return yuo got a guitar that nobody in the BC Rich world,would buy from you as a genuine BCR,But he also Ripped off the family of Chuck,they are supposed to get a royalty for every Stealth sold,they won't recieve a penny from zEd for this guitar

Perhaps BC Rich will FINALLY do something about him ripping people off,just as Ernie Ball had the balls to do

BTW,I do not think Ed has a "Licence" to build copies - Ed makes his own shit up

2 years ago,he went up to Jack Hanser (Owner of BCR) and pointing at a customshop BCR,said "You know,I could build them for ya"
Jack politely said "Now there's an idea" (Whilst probably thinking F*** Off)

So,fatty went around NAMM,telling anyone who cared to listen,that he was going to be building all of BCR's Customshops from now on


----------



## Ciprian (Jul 11, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> If I could dude, I'd kick this dudes ass all the way back to whatever sneaky-natured country he comes from(Romania?)



Wow, you actually have the balls to discriminate against an entire country, how mature of you. 20.000.000 people, all rolled into one ridiculous stereotype, quite an "accomplishment" on your part. I didn't know New Zealand was a country of saints.

To everyone else, sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 11, 2008)

Ciprian said:


> Wow, you actually have the balls to discriminate against an entire country, how mature of you. 20.000.000 people, all rolled into one ridiculous stereotype, quite an "accomplishment" on your part. I didn't know New Zealand was a country of saints.
> 
> To everyone else, sorry for the off-topic.



Dude he was kidding I'm sure, relax. He only mentioned Romania because his last name was Roman. I doubt he knows one thing about Romania.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 11, 2008)

Ciprian said:


> Wow, you actually have the balls to discriminate against an entire country, how mature of you. 20.000.000 people, all rolled into one ridiculous stereotype, quite an "accomplishment" on your part. I didn't know New Zealand was a country of saints.
> 
> To everyone else, sorry for the off-topic.



While I agree with you that his comment was very... unsavoury... I think he was just making a pun on the name Ed Roman.

Not that I'm trying to defend him or anything (I was nearly going to do what you just did but...meh...)!

EDIT: Damn! Sniped by Nick!


----------



## IM04 (Jul 12, 2008)

Seriously, BC Rich needs to find out about this. Ed is a fucking bellend.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey guys, First I'd like to Apologise for my Remark, I was going for shock humour but I dont suppose it worked. my point was not to point out Ed Roman as a sneaky Romanian - my 5th form science teacher was from Romania and he was the coolest mother fucking teacher ever. my point is - there was no real accusation towards Romania - just his surname. Comprende? I dont think this is the place or time to get into a dispute about my light hearted comments about somones surname or suspected place of Origin. the bottom line is - we need to pin this guy to a fucking wheel and make him squeal - NO MATTER what country he hails from. My Apologies once again.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 12, 2008)

I knew as soon as I saw the gig bag that something was wrong. That really sucks that you got scammed dude. Hopefully you can get the guitar you paid for in the end, or at least get a good amount of money back.


----------



## Ciprian (Jul 12, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Hey guys, First I'd like to Apologise for my Remark, I was going for shock humour but I dont suppose it worked. my point was not to point out Ed Roman as a sneaky Romanian - my 5th form science teacher was from Romania and he was the coolest mother fucking teacher ever.



No problem. Apology accepted, I shouldn't have gotten so heated up over such a little thing.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 12, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> I knew as soon as I saw the gig bag that something was wrong.



+1

If it _is_ a genuine BCR I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 12, 2008)

there's no way its genuine, but non the less it is still pretty good quality. Though if it were a genuine BC Rich, this would be all the more sweeter


----------



## Lorne (Jul 12, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> there's no way its genuine, but non the less it is still pretty good quality. Though if it were a genuine BC Rich, this would be all the more sweeter




Bro,you should still get in contact with Rock Clouser at B.C.Rich


----------



## Cancer (Jul 12, 2008)

You know in some circles that guitar is almost as important as the EVH Frankenstrat. Good find, congrats.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 12, 2008)

Cancer said:


> You know in some circles that guitar is almost as important as the EVH Frankenstrat. Good find, congrats.



I kinda wish people would read the thread a bit...


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 12, 2008)

in all seriousness man, it may be a good quality guitar and nobody is disputing that, but you NEED to follow these guy's advice and contact bc rich directly, you did not get what was promised to you, if I was in your shoes I would be fucking livid right now, probably taking legal action if I had any recoarse to do so, you did not get what was promised to you and what you ordered which was a CUSTOM SHOP BC RICH not a knockoff. best of luck man.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 12, 2008)

You is the Man plain & simple \m/ nothing is more metal than that AXE!!!!!! + can you feel the prescence of chuck whill playing it.....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


>


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 12, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


>



You did that on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 12, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 12, 2008)

Man, that's so bad. Very sorry for you and hope things get sorted out for the best.
Anyway, does it have a serial number at least?


----------



## Cancer (Jul 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> I kinda wish people would read the thread a bit...





Huh .......(goes back and reads entire thread). Damn, you're right, I'm a tool.

That said, how does the guitar actually play?


....oh and yes, in certain circles that guitar is considered the Frankenstrat of death metal. Fake or not.

My take after re-reading:
*IF* this guitar is actually handbuilt *AND* Ed is authorized in some way shape or fashion by BcRich *AND* he built for it you as payment for a site you handbuilt but he decided not to use *THEN* ..... what is the problem? Really, would you rather it say Roman on the headstock? On personal level I'm dying to know how it plays. I mean if it plays like ass then the guy deserves lynching, but what if it plays awesome?


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 12, 2008)

it plays perfect. My friend came over (who knows how to play) and did some jamming on it. He loved it.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jul 12, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> You did that on purpose, didn't you?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 13, 2008)

Do it. Do it. Do it. BC Rich will having a fucking Anurism over this man...but.....they'll live....and destroy Ed Roman.


----------



## your_mum (Jul 14, 2008)

Tell BC Rich, then get a proper one for free and then also keep this one for compensation!!


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 15, 2008)

It doesn't matter how amazing the guitar is, you got scammed. Hard.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jul 15, 2008)

Megadeth7684 said:


> It doesn't matter how amazing the guitar is, you got scammed. Hard.



Yeah the quality of the guitar should have nothing to do with this. You didn't get what you were promised, you got ripped off. Do SOMETHING.

Not to mention an actual custom-shop would be a hell of alot better.

So what did this actually turn out to be? A tribute production model, or an Ed-Roman knock-off? Honestly I'd prefer the production model over a hand made from this giant pile of fail.


----------



## petereanima (Jul 15, 2008)

+1 on the last 4 comments. PLEASE take action against this asshole! you got ripped off, now please show balls and fight back!


----------



## Clydefrog (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 15, 2008)

whoaaaa rocko


----------



## El Caco (Jul 16, 2008)

You know that sinking feeling you got in the pit of your stomach as you started to suspect that you were scammed followed by anger and then some more despair, you need to act on that mate. No one's asking you to take this to court, I'm betting you won't need to. Just take the advice that others have given you, contact BC Rich and tell them you story that you think you were ripped off, most likely they will straighten it all out for you and thank you for alerting them to it. Then if you find out it's fake and BC Rich can not help you ring Roman and tell him that your unhappy, be strong and don't let him talk down to you, tell him you are going to give him an opportunity to make it right, tell him if he doesn't it's going to get ugly for him, let him know he is in trouble if he doesn't make it right, BC Rich will get him from one end and you will contact the Better Business Bureau, go to the police, take him to court and drag his name through the mud on the net. You will not need to do anything else after that, he will make it right just to shut you up.

You seem like a smart young man but if you don't do anything about it your helping Ed out, your helping him rip off the next guy.

Even if it is a nice guitar, do something about it, if it's an Ed Roman knockoff I can't see you ever selling it easy for more than a couple hundred dollars, no one is going to want to pay good money for a BC Rich imitation let alone an Ed Roman built imitation, don't be fooled by his prices, think about the buyer. You have been shafted a lot more than $1300.

*If you really don't wish to act yourself please post the serial number so someone here can contact BC Rich and let them know*, I'm certain they will act on it as it's their name that's being tarnished here. I'm dead set, I've been looking at their guitars lately and if some of the claims in this thread are true I wouldn't touch anything of theirs with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Lorne (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys,this guitar does NOT have a Serial #


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about you but if I found my Caparison was fake I'd do more than fucking flip a shit, I'd drive down with a few people and personally straighten shit out.

Cops get involved? Better for me!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope Ed Roman dies a slow and painful death. I've never read one good word about the guy. But as everybody has said, BCR NEEDS to be notified about this, despite the quality of the guitar. For one, think about Chuck's family. I know that the tribute model sales will be helping them out, but I know that Jane (Chuck's mother) spends A LOT of her time trying to preserve his memory with emptywords.org, and it's a damn shame that Ed Roman going to try and make a buck off of that.

As much as I wish Chuck was more well known in mainstream metal, he's not, so this probably won't get as much attention as it deserves, but just imagine what would happen if Ed decided to start making his own versions of Dime guitars, people would have a shit fit. 

Take this guy down. PLEASE.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ed Roman: Still a douchebag and a liar.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


>



I....kinda...want to......hug you for this...


----------



## drmosh (Jul 17, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> For one, think about Chuck's family. I know that the tribute model sales will be helping them out, but I know that Jane (Chuck's mother) spends A LOT of her time trying to preserve his memory with emptywords.org, and it's a damn shame that Ed Roman going to try and make a buck off of that.



Very good point.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jul 17, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> there's no way its genuine, but non the less it is still pretty good quality. Though if it were a genuine BC Rich, this would be all the more sweeter



Seriously - you NEED to get in touch with BC Rich and nail Ed Roman, he' been well known as a complete fuckup for quite some time and this could be a chance to a) try and deal with his useless guitar business, and b) get yourself a real custom shop BC Rich guitar. It'll be worth doing, I promise you - now get on that phone/computer/whatever and get working!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would in the very least contact B.C. Rich and provide the serial number, so that you can get a straight answer and explantion of this so called liscensing business.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw on the BC Rich forum that Lorne has already taken it upon himself to inform Rock Clouser of B.C.Rich about this guitar with a link to this thread, and that Rock HAS Informed Jack Hanser of HHI (Hanser Holdings International...Owners of BC Rich, Aria, Kustom Amplification, OLP, Floyd Rose, ...and more).

Everyone + rep Lorne for going out of the way to do the leg work on this!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 17, 2008)

Here comes the turning point!


----------



## CapenCyber (Jul 17, 2008)

envenomedcky said:


> For one, think about Chuck's family. I know that the tribute model sales will be helping them out, but I know that Jane (Chuck's mother) spends A LOT of her time trying to preserve his memory with emptywords.org, and it's a damn shame that Ed Roman going to try and make a buck off of that.



For curiosity's sake, how much do you think gets donated to them for each Chuck Stealth model?

Also, OP, take him down, he lied to you and screwed you over, stand up for yourself!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 17, 2008)

*waits*


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jul 17, 2008)

Probably 50-100 off each guitar. I think the production models are 900, right? 100 seems right. Off the custom, maybe 200.


----------



## brett (Jul 18, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> haha thanks, however he won because of this exact quote:
> 
> "i'm not going to talk about web design standards with a 16 year old when I've been making websites for 10 years Ed, I think I know a lot more than him. However he has good taste"
> 
> ...




Wow, you guys are harsh.

This kid completely misquoted me to me look like a jerk.

My name's Brett W. Bertram and I am the web designer that this nouman kid is misquoting and, thereby, libeling.

You guys nearly all seem to take this kid at his word, even when he deliberately misquoted my emails to Ed. There was in fact no competition between this kid and myself. I have a proven track record, which was why Ed hired me. Back in December of 2002 I took Ed Roman Guitars to a peak of 1.4 million hits per day and Ed wants to repeat that success.

You guys are all seem ready to jump on his soapbox though, and one of you even called me an asshole.

The fact of the matter is that this 16 year old professional "web designer" badmouthed one of my other web properties to Ed Roman in order to try and secure what he considered a "cool" job working for a guitar retailer.

My primary web property, the one he badmouthed, is 80's Rock Photos, Rock Star Pictures, Rock N Roll Photos, Bertram Digital Design and it renders identically in all browsers.

Any 12 year old newbie can create a very stylish web site using what this kid nouman used: the blogger software called MS Wordpress. This software requires no real knowledge of web design standards and is a simple out of the box "website for dummies."

My point is that this nouman kid had no reason whatsoever to bring me into this forum and he libeled me by purposefully misquoting me. If this kid is lying and misquoting me, then I think he'll lie about anything.

This pisses me off so I had to respond.

Brett W. Bertram


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I saw on the BC Rich forum that Lorne has already taken it upon himself to inform Rock Clouser of B.C.Rich about this guitar with a link to this thread, and that Rock HAS Informed Jack Hanser of HHI (Hanser Holdings International...Owners of BC Rich, Aria, Kustom Amplification, OLP, Floyd Rose, ...and more).
> 
> Everyone + rep Lorne for going out of the way to do the leg work on this!



Great news, rep to Lorne for sure.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> Back in December of 2002 I took Ed Roman Guitars to a peak of 1.4 million hits per day and Ed wants to repeat that success.



Without wishing to be "harsh":

A) I take it that traffic to Ed Roman's site fell away after this date? Significantly? I assume you are talking about unique hits?

B) Whilst accepting that accessibility and usability are important (and in many countries a legal requirement - does your site design work correctly with screen-reading software? Is it navigable solely from the keyboard?), isn't the _content_ of the site what attracts visitors and, more crucially for a commercial site, keeps them there long enough to either buy things or want to visit the shop to buy things? Attracting 1.4m hits isn't really anything to boast about if only a tiny proportion actually translated into sales. And that means having the stock people want at reasonable prices with high quality customer service to attract repeat custom.

Just a thought.

(BTW Endre Szabo - sorry, but his biography ('Winston Churchill once owned a painting by him and there are lots hanging in Las Vegas casinos') and his work really don't inspire me. And the prices are rather, er, _optimistic_ is probably the kindest way of describing them.)


----------



## Lorne (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys,I did wait for Nouman6 to contact me first,but as he's ignoring my emails and posts on this forum and PM's on the BC Rich Players forum,I decided to just email Rock Clouser directly

I email Forgeries to Rock from time to time,and have reported zEd before,especially about a 5 string Beast bass BLANK,there's no way that could have been from the Class Axe buy out,as Brian Hoffman hadn't designed the Beast by then

I wonder if Jack Hanser has the balls Ernie Ball Musicman have


----------



## st2012 (Jul 18, 2008)

Lorne said:


> I wonder if Jack Hanser has the balls Ernie Ball Musicman have



I hope so, looks like we'll find out


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh.
> 
> This kid completely misquoted me to me look like a jerk.
> 
> ...




Who gives a fuck what he created the webpage with? If it looks better, it looks better. The fact you're even being condescending to him here shows that you ARE in fact an asshole. Who cares if he's young, or you've been doing this for a million years? The end product is what matters. The fact you're attacking his age here shows you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## brett (Jul 18, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who gives a fuck what he created the webpage with? If it looks better, it looks better. The fact you're even being condescending to him here shows that you ARE in fact an asshole. Who cares if he's young, or you've been doing this for a million years? The end product is what matters. The fact you're attacking his age here shows you don't have a leg to stand on.


 
Search engines "give a fuck" about how a "webpage" is created.

In the end, it is the amount of web traffic and sales.

Why don't you go listen to my music and then write a buch of posts about how it sucks? Then you can post your music to show everyone how much better your songs are?

Original Music, New Songs, New Music

I won't be visiting this site again so post away.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> In the end, it is the amount of web traffic and sales.



I would probably visit the site more often under the 16 year old's design, lol.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 18, 2008)

What an asshole.. Thanks for labelling every 16 year old kid a template/blogger user.. haha. When I was 16, I was using HTML and Java making websites MUCH better than this dudes piece of crap he calls a website. And I wasnt even half into it as my friend, who owns at coding. 

Point is, This dudes website sucks. He shouldnt call himself a programmer, when He cant do anything original, and Honestly, his site looks more like a WP created website than the majority of sites Ive been to.

Anyways, to the OP, Sue Ed Roman's stupid ass. If he isnt already bankrupt.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> Search engines "give a fuck" about how a "webpage" is created.
> 
> In the end, it is the amount of web traffic and sales.
> 
> ...



Way to try and whore your music out. Why would I visit and give you more traffic. Maybe this is how you got all those hits to Ed Roman's site. And why would a search engine filter out a website because of the software that created it? If you slap whatever keywords in there, then you should get a hit anyways. And that STILL doesn't answer the question why his age matters so much. I stand by my first post, your douche baggery here clearly shows Ed picked the guy most like himself, a complete asshole.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> Any 12 year old newbie can create a very stylish web site using what this kid nouman used: the blogger software called MS Wordpress. This software requires no real knowledge of web design standards and is a simple out of the box "website for dummies."



Just this sentence shows that you have no idea what the hell you are talking about. Microsoft has nothing to do with Wordpress, there is no such thing as "MS Wordpress", it's just Wordpress. Also if you are not using a prebuilt theme building a site in Wordpress takes just as much work as writing the raw HTML. Wordpress is a blogging and content management package. Certainly a professional such as yourself should know these basic facts and be able to use off the shelf software wisely.

Honestly I could give a damn about this whole thing, but as someone who works in the computer industry I just had to point out how stupid this makes you sound.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Just this sentence shows that you have no idea what the hell you are talking about. Microsoft has nothing to do with Wordpress, there is no such thing as "MS Wordpress", it's just Wordpress. Also if you are not using a prebuilt theme building a site in Wordpress takes just as much work as writing the raw HTML. Wordpress is a blogging and content management package. Certainly a professional such as yourself should know these basic facts and be able to use off the shelf software wisely.
> 
> Honestly I could give a damn about this whole thing, but as someone who works in the computer industry I just had to point out how stupid this makes you sound.



Pwnzored.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 18, 2008)

tt and Ive seen some very professional WP websites, MUCH more professional than his website with very basic tables. Rather have something visually nice to attract sales, than a shitty HTML coded basic lefthand table for links. I would not buy anything from that dudes website, just screams amateur, and his link to Roman screams Scam artist.


----------



## kristallin (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> Any 12 year old newbie can create a very stylish web site using what this kid nouman used: the blogger software called MS Wordpress. This software requires no real knowledge of web design standards and is a simple out of the box "website for dummies."Brett W. Bertram



Wordpress is not a Microsoft product, therefore it's not MS Wordpress, simply Wordpress. You failed, Brett. Nouman didn't have to make you look like a jerk, you managed to do that all by yourself.


----------



## Carrion (Jul 18, 2008)

brett said:


> Search engines "give a fuck" about how a "webpage" is created.
> 
> In the end, it is the amount of web traffic and sales.
> 
> ...



What was the point in posting your music?


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 18, 2008)

WAIT WAIT WAIT. ( was gone for a while and came home to a non-working dsl connection) I was using wordpress as the CMS, in no way is that a pre-made wordpress template which you can see when you visit: 

http://mildgreen.com/edroman/wp-admin/

its not there, its not wordpress. The site is a design which IF selected would be made into a theme through wordpress implementation.

currently working on: Eleven2 Cpanel <- wordpress? no.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, PHP and CSS scripting is n00b stuff huh Nouman?


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually I wish I knew more of php than I do, its still really rough for me. However understanding the way wordpress works is easy once you've done it for a while.

as far as css, I 100% <3 it

first site I ever made: Oak Hill Bible november of last year. xD pretty dated.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> Actually I wish I knew more of php than I do, its still really rough for me. However understanding the way wordpress works is easy once you've done it for a while.
> 
> as far as css, I 100% <3 it
> 
> first site I ever made: Oak Hill Bible november of last year. xD pretty dated.



I'm no good at any of that stuff, I just edit themes until it works 

I'm using b2evo


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 19, 2008)

That site looks much more professional than that brett guys.. lol.


----------



## JunkMan (Jul 19, 2008)

you spent $4000 on a guitar and you cant play!!!

fair fucking play dude, wish i had the balls to do that!!!

nice guitar


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2008)

JunkMan said:


> you spent $4000 on a guitar and you cant play!!!
> 
> fair fucking play dude, wish i had the balls to do that!!!
> 
> nice guitar



Someone forgot to read the thread  And if he had paid for it, it would have been more like $2500 at most.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 19, 2008)

brett said:


>



Can one of the mathematicians here please calculate the odds for Brett stumbling on this thread so soon after he was mentioned? 

Ed is that you?


----------



## kristallin (Jul 19, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT. ( was gone for a while and came home to a non-working dsl connection) I was using wordpress as the CMS, in no way is that a pre-made wordpress template which you can see when you visit:
> 
> http://mildgreen.com/edroman/wp-admin/
> 
> ...



Dude, don't worry about the quality of your work, you're already displaying all the traits of a good web programmer. Wordpress is a tool, it's up to you to use it to your advantage, I'm testing Xoops and Textpattern for a new site I'm building, and it's all in how you make the tool work for you. 
I work in the Internet retail industry, and I'd NEVER fault someone for using a CMS, especially not for using one as bug-free and reliable as Wordpress (my company uses a custom-built CMS, which is a pain in the motherfucking ass). You should NEVER have to defend the use of a tool.
That Brett guy (or is it Ed?) is an unprofessional hack who happens to know how to use Google keywords (which is no biggie, my company is the top ranking result in almost every one of all relevant searches, and if we're not the top ranking result we're still on the first page). He also really knows how to endear himself to a crowd


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 19, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Can one of the mathematicians here please calculate the odds for Brett stumbling on this thread so soon after he was mentioned?
> 
> Ed is that you?



I don't know much about web applications and such, but could it be that his site was picking up this page as a referal or something because of the link to the roman site that was posted earlier?


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 19, 2008)

haffner1 said:


> I don't know much about web applications and such, but could it be that his site was picking up this page as a referal or something because of the link to the roman site that was posted earlier?



yep. Web stats would have shown his site getting hits from this thread.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah I thought of that but I didn't think people would actually take the time to check every referral that hits their site


----------



## Nouman6 (Jul 19, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Yeah I thought of that but I didn't think people would actually take the time to check every referral that hits their site



when you don't get many hits (in this case his site where the template was) this thread would shoot up to the top.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow...I just read through this entire thread. My eyes are all  but it was well worth it.

1) It totally sucks that Nouman6 got ripped off.

2) It was awesome of Lorne to tip B.C. Rich off.

3) That Brett/Ed guy needs to fuck off.

The only thing I have to add is THIS LINK. It's to an old thread that a lot of you have probably seen, but those who haven't might find it interesting.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

So what's the update?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 14, 2008)

The update is "Nothing."


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

:/ did ed get away with another one?


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2008)

brett said:


> Search engines "give a fuck" about how a "webpage" is created.
> 
> In the end, it is the amount of web traffic and sales.
> 
> ...



Brett, you might want to re-read this thread. 99% of it has been about how much of an ass Ed Roman has been, while a few tangental comments referred to the relative readability of your site to his. If a few people prefer his web site, whatever - if you really have that much experience under your belt, I'm sure this isn't the first time someone has told you they preferred someone else's work. 


I too am curious for an update from the OP. Or, even from someone who';s been following this at the BR Rich forum.


----------



## JerkyChid (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like no knew word from BCR, the players forum, or it's/our (I'm a member) webmaster Lorne


----------

